# What did you use to get it done this year?



## Royal Retrievers (Nov 24, 2009)

Team:

What did everyone use this year as you went out on the muzzleloader hunt? I am looking to change my setup and I am wondering what everyone is using (powder, bullet, scope, Muzzleloader).

Thanks,

James


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Me: Remington M700ML w/ Simmons 1x Shotgun scope, 240grn XTP over 90grns Pyro RS.

My boy: 1976 T/C Hawkin w/ 1/28" twist barrel, 240grn XTP over 80grns Pyro RS.


-DallanC


----------



## Royal Retrievers (Nov 24, 2009)

Dallan: 

What yardage were you shooting at?

James


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I used a TC Omega loaded with 120 grains of 777 behind a 250 SST to make a 140 yard one shot kill on a 3 point. I found the bullet on the other side under the skin. It was missing the plastic tip, but otherwise not much damage.-------SS


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Royal Retrievers said:


> Dallan:
> 
> What yardage were you shooting at?
> 
> James


This year about 60 yards. The guns are dead on out to 120 yards, I really dont take shots much beyond that.

-DallanC


----------



## Royal Retrievers (Nov 24, 2009)

Sweet picture Springville. Congrats on the buck! Were you using any scope? Dallan thanks for your input.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Old school, traditional .50 CVA mountain stalker, 1:48 twist with #11 cap and open sights. 80 grains of pyrodex and 275 gr maxi-hunter. My gun is supposed to like powerbelts better, but I couldn't tell any difference between them and maxi-hunters so I went with what was cheaper. It probably doesn't matter much at 50 yards anyway. Buck went 20 yards and died.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

No scope for me. Open sights, lots of practice, and a miss on a huge buck that we wont talk about. I really enjoyed the muzzy hunt and plan on making it an annual event......that is if I can get a tag.-------SS


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

290 grain barnes TEZ, 110 grains of blackhorn 209, Winchester primer, Coming out of a T/C omega with a Aimpoint red dot.
150 yard shot with perfect bullet performance on perfect shot placement, My 6x6 bull went down in 40 yards.
Once I'm done getting him all wrapped and in the freezer I will resize and post a pic.

Spry


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

Remington 700ML with 100 gr. 777 behind a 250 gr.TC Shockwave sealed the deal for me. Also use a Bushnell Trophy red/green dot scope.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

CVA optima with a 1x Sightron SI and sabotted 245g hornady xtp with 100g of triple 7 pellets. Almost no recoil and that gun is shooting 2-3" groups at 100 yards with the 1x scope. First shot out of a clean barrel is dead on. 120 yard buck quarter away entered and embedded in hide of the neck on the other size, not a ton of expansion, but it didn't hit any bone, the buck dropped after going 5 yards.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Me: 300gr Hornady HP-XTP Mag over 100gr Pyrodex out of an "el cheapo" Remington Genesis... dropped where it stood.

Brother: 250gr Hornady SST over 100gr Pryodex out of a Remington Genesis... went 10 yards.

Buddy: 250gr Barnes TMZ over 100gr Triple 7 out of a CVA Optima... went 20 yards.

I don't know which bullets my uncle & grandpa used but both used 100gr Pyrodex and both shoot Traditions Evolutions... both their bucks dropped where they stood.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I used a T/C Encore Endeavor with a Pentax 1x scope. Powerbelt hollow point 245 grain bullet, (2) 50gr 777 pellets, and 777 primers. 120 yard slight downhill shot, didn't make it a foot. went in at a slight angle, broke a few ribs, destroyed the lungs. No exit, no bullet recovery.


----------



## meltedsnowman (Jun 1, 2012)

_CVA optima, 250 gr barnes tez, triple 7 powder and primers. LE Muzzy Elk pics to come as soon as I can get my hands on my dads camera. My phone pics don't do him justice. 3 yd shot clean pass through. sry for the pic quality. will get the original from camera when comes back from scouting the book cliffs_


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

The barnes 290 gr. after 150 yard flight. Through one rib, the top of the heart,bottom of the right lung, through the right scapula bone to lodge in the off side hide. Lost 2 grains of weight. Amazing to find the tip while processing the meat.







Aprox. 40 yards and tumbled







I was Happy Happy Happy

Spry


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

Remington 700 with a 1 x hawkin hunter shooting 140 grain power belt with 100 grains of phyrodex pellets. 164 yrd shot complete pass through on a 4 by 4 156 inch buck down and dead at the shot.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

CVA Optima, Traditions 1x scope, Barnes 290 TMZ over 100 gr Triple 7. About a 120 yard shot in the boiler room, complete pass through and only went about 10 yards. I was very impressed!


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

TC impact, 90 grains of Pyrodex, 250 grn Barnes TEZ 88 yard shot quartering toward me hit him high in the shoulder and we found the bullet in his hindquarter on the same side perfectly mushroomed. dropped him where he stood


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

T/C Omega, (2) 50 grain Pyrodex pellets, 250 grain saboted T/C Shockwave, and open sights. 68 yards downhill and he was dead before he hit the ground.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Remington 700ML with a Traditions 1x scope. 245gr Shockwave and 85gr 777FFG lose powder, #11 cap. Deer was running (left to right) hit him in the back of the ribs, he cartwheeled about 15 feet down the hill, and was down for the count. 50-60 yard shot. 
My other gun is an Omega with 90gr 777FFG lose powder, same 250gr Shockwave, but peep sight and green fiber optic dot on the front. Didn't use that gun this year, because I am having a hard time seeing the dot anymore. So it will soon have a scope.


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

Thompson Center Renegade. The older one without fiber optic sights. .54 430 grain Thompson Center Maxi-Ball. 90 grains Pyrodex RS. 3.5" high at 50 yds.









Tag soup this year. Passed up a small forked (forkidd) horn, which my 13 year old would have filled his rifle rag with had he not had football practice.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I used an old Knight BK-92 w/ Nikon buckmaster scope. 100 gr. loose 777 powder and 250 gr. Hornady SST low drag sabot.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Knight Long range hunter, 150gr Pyrodex, 250gr Barnes T-EZ. Good combination.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Traditions Deerhunter .50 cal percussion kit that I built this year. .490 round ball and pillow ticking prelubed patch with 90 grains of pyrodex rs. I missed.... But being my first year I know I need more shooting time to practice and hopefully I get to try all over again next year.


----------



## archerycrazy (Feb 28, 2013)

CVA Optima V2, 1X Thompson Center Hawken Hunter scope, 85 gr BH209, 300 gr Hornady SST, 190 yard shot








[/URL]
Buck3 by gao_er_fu_qiu, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

190yds!!!!
I'm impressed
Nice buck and nice shooting.


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

CVA hawkin, .490 patched round ball and 70 grains of ff black powder. It would have been real old school had I been in my leathers :mrgreen: 50 yard shot, one and done through the neck.


----------



## andyw1 (Mar 22, 2013)

CVA Optima, Bushnell red dot, 150 grains of 777 with 250 gr shockwave. At the 100 yard range had a group the size of a silver dollar with 4 shots, cleaning after every shot. Missed my buck at 225 yards :x


----------

